# Hi from Germany!



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Schoki!

I live in NRW, but I'm British 

Lovely looking horse! His colour, from what I can see, would be called flea bitten grey in English (grey with the red-brown spots).

Have a great day!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Hallöchen and welcome to the forum 

I am German but now live in New Mexico. We have a couple of Germans on here, so should you run into translation trouble, we're here 
Love your boy, and yes, he's a Fliegenschimmel, flea bitten gray


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome! Your boy is beautiful <3


----------



## Piccadilly (Feb 11, 2015)

DuffyDuck said:


> Hi Schoki!
> 
> I live in NRW, but I'm British
> 
> ...


Hi DuffyDuck!

I live in NRW, too!  Where do you live? My home is near Dortmund. 
By the way, my older brother lives in London for about 18 years! 



gigem88 said:


> Howdy from Texas!


Hello! 



deserthorsewoman said:


> Hallöchen and welcome to the forum
> 
> I am German but now live in New Mexico. We have a couple of Germans on here, so should you run into translation trouble, we're here
> Love your boy, and yes, he's a Fliegenschimmel, flea bitten gray


Hello and thank you very much!


----------



## Piccadilly (Feb 11, 2015)

Zexious said:


> Welcome! Your boy is beautiful <3


Hello! Thank you very much! :wink:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey Schoki, not that far away at all! I'm in Bielefeld so less than an hour 

Your brother has lived in the UK for longer than I have haha


----------



## Piccadilly (Feb 11, 2015)

DuffyDuck said:


> Hey Schoki, not that far away at all! I'm in Bielefeld so less than an hour
> 
> Your brother has lived in the UK for longer than I have haha


Hey, Bielefeld is not far away, thats correct. I lived in Bielefeld nine years ago but not for a long time. I made my schooling as a driving teacher in Bielefeld  .

Can I ask you why you are in Germany? My brother only wanted to learn the english language and never came back :mrgreen:
We´ll visit him in April.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm doing my driving at the moment, it's a lot harder here than in the UK!

I work for the British Army out here as a civilian. It's fun, and I love Germany so much!

London is awesome, so much to do!


----------



## Piccadilly (Feb 11, 2015)

How long you already live in Bielefeld? And what about the German language? It´s a difficult language


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I understand more than I speak, and my writing is awful so I won't make you try and read it haha 

I've been in Bielefeld for 18 months, now. But I lived in Moenchengladbach and Osnabrusk before then.

It is a difficult language, but I can do my online theory and test in English which is good. I've completed 904 of the questions and its still not enough! 

I had to leave my horse behind when I moved here. Bielefeld is very expensive to keep horses. There aren't any close riding schools, either. I miss riding so much!


----------



## Piccadilly (Feb 11, 2015)

Big Cities are quiet expensive. I live in a small town, very countrified and we´re having a lot of riding schools and free places for horses.

In Germany you can make your theory in some languages. But english is a good language. I have had pupils from Pakistan, Turkey, China and they didn´t spoke english or german.
And we are one of the hardest country to make your driver´s license. Yesterday my pupil drove too fast...


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I turned right, tried to avoid a pedestrian and hit the gas instead of break and ended up in front of a tram. My instructor then shouted at me and I have had three drives since, but now I'm at a new school.

It is hard in Germany, but at least I'll (hopefully!) be a good driver at the end of it. I'm lucky that my instructor and I speak Denglish.. Deutsch/English mix 

When I lived in Moenchengladbach it was really cheap to keep horses on full pension. Here, it's twice the price. Once I am driving, I'm going to look for a RB in Herford, as there seems to be more choice!

I was super lucky with my horses, though. I rode on a schoolmaster to L with some M movements, but retired him and then had a green horse who I trained a bit; we didn't get on so I sold her to a jumping home. Then I bought a 3yo stallion  and gelded him, and he is such an amazing horse. My trainer has him now, so I can go visit when I like 

Do you compete on your boy?


----------



## Piccadilly (Feb 11, 2015)

DuffyDuck said:


> I turned right, tried to avoid a pedestrian and hit the gas instead of break and ended up in front of a tram. My instructor then shouted at me and I have had three drives since, but now I'm at a new school.
> 
> It is hard in Germany, but at least I'll (hopefully!) be a good driver at the end of it. I'm lucky that my instructor and I speak Denglish.. Deutsch/English mix


I can imagine that situation  . I speak also Denglish with my pupils. They need some german words like rechts, links, wenden, parken..... . But 6 month ago I changed the driving school and now most of the pupils are german. I love my job, sometimes it´s very funny :mrgreen: a we´re having a lot of nice examiners here.



DuffyDuck said:


> When I lived in Moenchengladbach it was really cheap to keep horses on full pension. Here, it's twice the price. Once I am driving, I'm going to look for a RB in Herford, as there seems to be more choice!
> 
> I was super lucky with my horses, though. I rode on a schoolmaster to L with some M movements, but retired him and then had a green horse who I trained a bit; we didn't get on so I sold her to a jumping home. Then I bought a 3yo stallion  and gelded him, and he is such an amazing horse. My trainer has him now, so I can go visit when I like


I´ve had a 10yo mare before I bought my boy. She was so beautiful (chestnut) but she was a beast :twisted: . We didn´t get on, too so I sold her to a 14yo girl which was very good in riding. She´s still happy with her!

It seems you are a good rider!  It should be easy to find a RB for you! 



DuffyDuck said:


> Do you compete on your boy?


Do you mean competitions? This is the first sentence I have to think about it :lol: .


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, I mean competitions 

I had to learn the words fast as well, because you don't have time to think about the translation when you're driving!

My dad had a chestnut mare who was also had a sense of humour. We didn't get along well at all, she liked to make me eat sand.. a lot!

I have had a lot of luck with horses and trainers, but have lost my feel and my seat a lot, I need to start getting back in to it! Maybe when the weather warms up


----------



## Piccadilly (Feb 11, 2015)

We went to competitions several times but not so often. Like I said he isn´t a dressage horse  . Well, my trainer is a good rider but we didn´t take some lessons this winter. And we startet jumping last year and he is very fast in it :mrgreen: . Last year we made our first jumping competition.

I can show you some photos at weekend if you like. By the way, is there a Freakshow or something like that here? I have only found a thread with Fotos OR with stories. I have a Freakshow in a german forum. But I have to read in this forum... .


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Freakshow?

You can put pictures up with writing about him, or in horse talk if you don't think it's the right place. The moderators will move it if they don't think it's right!

Photos would be awesome! I'm a dressage rider, I'm too scared to jump! I have tried VS once, and fell off on my head.. never again!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello Schoki! 
Welcome to Horse Forum. Don't worry about your English, it's very good. One of the things I enjoy about Horse Forum is the number of people from different places who participate in the discussions.

I was a beruf soldat with the US Army. I was stationed in Germany for almost 12 years, first near Heilbronn, then in Kaiserslaughtern. The only riding I was able to do was at some tourist places. My wife and I enjoyed it very much. We still have several friends there.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

DuffyDuck said:


> It is hard in Germany, but at least I'll (hopefully!) be a good driver at the end of it. I'm lucky that my instructor and I speak Denglish.. Deutsch/English mix
> 
> 
> That's funny Duffy! I recall when I was learning to drive the military bus in Germany. My instructor was telling me to watch out for the very aggressive German drivers. Just then, a small car cut across the intersection in front of us. He got excited and yelled "There! You see?! Like a Messer, he schnitt!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

lol, the differences in driving ARE funny Especially when living in the South of the US:lol:
My Swiss license wasn't accepted here so I had to take a (regular) test here. A drive around the block was all it took :shock:.
But people still remind me that Europeans are just plain crazy drivers and have no patience when driving:wink:


----------



## nicoles (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome! Glencoe is beautiful! I'm also German, currently living in the U.S. I'm originally from the Stuttgart area. We're permanently relocating to England in the next couple of years. My husband just isn't able to pick up our language, so dreams of moving back home have been crushed, lol. But I'm excited about England. I don't post on here much because I don't have experience training horses or keeping them at home, but I lurk a lot.


----------



## Piccadilly (Feb 11, 2015)

DuffyDuck said:


> Freakshow?
> 
> You can put pictures up with writing about him, or in horse talk if you don't think it's the right place. The moderators will move it if they don't think it's right!
> 
> Photos would be awesome! I'm a dressage rider, I'm too scared to jump! I have tried VS once, and fell off on my head.. never again!


In Germany we call it "Freakshow" :mrgreen: .

Last years I was scared in jumping, too. Since we are at the new stable we made a jumping-group "oldie chickens"  . Glen is very fast in jumping and I was very afraid. But now I love it! 



Cordillera Cowboy said:


> Hello Schoki!
> Welcome to Horse Forum. Don't worry about your English, it's very good. One of the things I enjoy about Horse Forum is the number of people from different places who participate in the discussions.


Hello und thank you! 

I also love it to meet new people, where they live, other countries.....it´s very interesting! I´m glad that I have found this forum! 



nicoles said:


> Welcome! Glencoe is beautiful! I'm also German, currently living in the U.S. I'm originally from the Stuttgart area. We're permanently relocating to England in the next couple of years. My husband just isn't able to pick up our language, so dreams of moving back home have been crushed, lol. But I'm excited about England. I don't post on here much because I don't have experience training horses or keeping them at home, but I lurk a lot.


Hello and thanks! 
When I was even younger I wanted to go to London but I was scared. Scared about the language, my mum would be so far away  ....today I would do it. 

I´ll show you some more photos this evening! My husband has his first motorcycle driving lesson in about one hour and I want to go, too. But it is so cold here brrrrrr.....


----------



## Piccadilly (Feb 11, 2015)

So the driving lessen is a little bit later. It´s too cold for driving.

Here are some photos....

A few kilometres away we´re having a big forest with beautiful bridle-paths. 



Dressage is important....



Our first jumping competition...


----------



## Piccadilly (Feb 11, 2015)

Now I have found a "Freakshow" (we say it in german  ). I think I can tell my story with some photos in the "member journals".

Soon I will start!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Great photos, he's a great looking horse! How do you keep him so clean?!


----------



## Piccadilly (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you! Normally he isn´t clean  . Before the competition started I washed him three times *hi hi*.


----------

